# Starcraft 2



## ruffneck23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone else got it ?

A proper old skool rts... im absolutely loving it , and that was after a 9 hour marathon on the single player campaign yesterday. Im still only on mission 9 of 30


----------



## Chz (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, a little *too* old skool. The single player campaign is good fun, but outside of the storyline I find myself wishing that Blizzard had paid even the slightest bit of attention to what the competition's been doing for the past 10+ years. SC has oodles of character, but it's technically behind _Supreme Commander_, which is 3.5 years old. I mean - is that it? Is that as far as I can zoom out? WTF? Thank god they decided we were _worthy_ to get shift-queueing.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 2, 2010)

It's Ok I suppose.

Pretty much the same game-play as the first one and every other RTS released between 1990 and 2000 in prettier clothes.

Awful story, voice acting and script.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah i do kinda undersatnd where youre coming from in that , but i was expecting old skool and got it , cant complain about that , i didnt really like supreme commander tbh ( well number 2 anyways) and have been wanting an old skool C&C type rts for ages , some of the changes that have been made in things like C&C 4  ( utter rubbish ) and even dawn of war 2 werentt what i wanted in an rts.

Starcraft 2 is Starcraft and thas why i love it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Awful story, voice acting and script.



Im quite enjoying the story for what its worth , wasnt to sure about the research at first but i even warmed to that


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2010)

Him indoors has been watching beta vids on youtube for months. Luckily, we have an old macbook, so we won't be getting the game


----------



## Bajie (Aug 2, 2010)

I like Old School, I don't get modern games at all, the orginal of Starcraft was great so this sounds well worth a go.


----------



## grit (Aug 3, 2010)

I waited 12 years for this and its been worth it, took 3 days off last week to play it.


----------



## treelover (Aug 4, 2010)

you can get Earth 2160 for about a fiver or less and the graphics are as good as SC, apparently its the biggest selling Pc game this year.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I have to say, I actually started to get into it more...however, since it patched It keeps crashing back to desktop every 1-10 minutes or so.


----------



## debaser (Aug 9, 2010)

Loving it. Been a long while since I enjoyed a RTS this much and I might have to try and get into the multi-player properly this time around.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2010)

I love SC2's bombastic and ovr the top style. I think the unit animations are awesome. Once you get the hang of the races, units and counters you can develop some great strategies and have some bonkers games.

It can seem simplistic at first but I think they have to keep it simple so you can use a variety of stratgies. My current one is the Terran 'Avatar' one which involves making hundereds of marines and vikings and rolling them all in at once...


----------



## grit (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone want to get a few Urban 1v1s going?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2010)

sc2 my online name is 'mirkwood'


----------



## debaser (Aug 11, 2010)

Name all you need with battle.net to find people?

names 'CitizenMaim' Noob looking for fellow noobs..

not sure what race I should start with. I imagine most people play terran so I wouldn't mind avoiding them, I've not played zerg since the orginal and even then only single player. Protos then I guess!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2010)

there was a fascinating article in, i think, the edge magazine about how MASSIVE it is south korea. it's a spectator sport that fills arenas. players are superstars and earn huge amounts from contests and endorsement/sponsorship.


----------



## debaser (Aug 12, 2010)

I got trounced in every one of my first 5 multi-player game last night :*(

Not giving in though! I've been through you tube videos, watching matches, reading guide,s sorting out build ques and early unit creation. 

game on..


----------



## debaser (Aug 12, 2010)

There we go! 4 wins in a row, Marines + Marauders + Medivac = win.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 12, 2010)

I have done Protoss, Zerg, and Terran 1v1 10 achievements and am working on 1v1 random. I got 'Unbreakable' an achievement whereby you use one unit to kill over 50 units. I made a Ghost ran him into enemy lines and nuked 3 mineral lines before getting got 

WoW achievements are one think... but these achievements are micro management click fests...

Also this game is ruining my life...


----------



## debaser (Aug 18, 2010)

So I finished the training league thing, did 5 league placement missions and got 5 very easy opponents and now its put me in the Gold League which I don't think I'm anywhere near good enough for. The first dude I played almost beat me with a SVC, I don't stand a chance :/


----------



## Sunray (Aug 28, 2010)

The collectors edition version has pet you can add to your character in WoW. 



 I reckon that that has boosted sales of the game massively just for that.


----------

